

Vim vs. Emacs; is it really a competition? - rograndom
http://chrispenner.ca/post/vim-vs-emacs

======
nstart
Agree with the author's sentiment. Sometimes I get people trying to start up a
little holy war over editors and IDEs and my reply to them has always been, if
you are sure you can't go faster in the editor/IDE you've chosen, then you've
probably picked the right one for you.

Personally I've never understood the war over features.Especially in the case
where we there is really just one clear metric needed which is "how fast can
you get the job done"

Some people need intelisense and others can move as fast with just you-
complete-me.vim. And that's all they need. End of story

